# [SOLVED] ban na gentoo.org?

## kurak

Witam

Od jakiegos czasu mam problemy ze sciaganiem zrodel.. ostatnio bylem zbanowany przy emerge --sync, nie moglem sciganac listy;/ a teraz jak robie emerge -vND world to jak sciagam zrodla to z maksymalna predkoscia 40 kB/s kiedy wczesniej nie schodzilo ponizej 200;/ co to moze byc?

----------

## psycepa

spytaj prividera i/lub zmien mirrora

----------

## Yatmai

mnie tam różnie wychodziło.... niemniej nie lepiej zabrać się za polskie źródło ?

----------

## Mr Adam

znasz taki program jak mirrorselect ?

----------

## v7n

oj, niektórym taki ban by się przydał   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kurak

 *Quote:*   

> oj, niektórym taki ban by się przydał 

 czemu tak mowisz? w sumie troche sie poprawilo, ale wciaz nie jest to rewelacja..

----------

## akroplas

@kurak: z jakiego mirrora dla rsync i dla pakietow kozystasz???

Taka jest prawda, ze najczesciej jeden jest obciazony, wiekszosc przechodzi na drugi, i wtedy drugi sie poci...

Ja na dzien dzisiejszy mam tak to ustawione:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"
```

Lecz czasem to zmieniam, bo raz leci 500-600 Kb/s, a czasem i sie zdarzy 20 Kb/s ;(

----------

## Raku

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl
> ```
> ...

 

z tego co zostawiłem można max 10-11 MB/s wyciągnąć. Nieważne, kiedy ściągałem (zwykle w godzinach 7-15), tyle zwykle miałem. Nigdy nie spadło poniżej 5 MB/s.

----------

## kurak

@Raku, mozesz podac mi jeszcze jakiegos fajnego mirrora do rsync?

----------

## Raku

 *kurak wrote:*   

> @Raku, mozesz podac mi jeszcze jakiegos fajnego mirrora do rsync?

 

ten adres działa zarówno z rsync jak i http. To jednocześnie mirror portage oraz distfiles. Innych serwerów nie używałem.

A tego używałem, bo mi się podobał jego baner powitalny (/me wpada w narcyzm  :Wink: )

----------

## akroplas

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *akroplas wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl
> ```
> ...

 

Oj, raku .. kto cie nauczył tak pięknie ciąć  :Razz:  To odnośnie prędkości było skierowane do mojego pierwszego mirrora... Dlaczego Rzeszow nie jest pierwszy, nie pamietam dokładnie, kiedys byly jakies problemy, dostawałem 404, a było do pobranie 100+ źródełek  :Razz: 

----------

